

The pitfalls of unicode sorting (with Perl examples) - frossie
http://www.nntp.perl.org/group/perl.perl5.porters/2009/05/msg146699.html

======
gchpaco
[http://groups.google.com/group/perl.perl5.porters/msg/651b72...](http://groups.google.com/group/perl.perl5.porters/msg/651b727bd278b897)
is a version of the article with the character encoding done correctly, not by
monkeys. I dunno what that originally was supposed to be but perl.org's NNTP
gateway horked it into some unholy mix of UTF-8 and 8859-1.

Good article, tho.

~~~
staunch
I think that'd make a better URL for the main submission. Editor?

------
dougp
That is the type of stuff nightmares are made of.

~~~
frossie
Oh sure. I submitted this story for two reasons - (1) the interesting
technicalities regarding language-to-language (or even dialect to dialect)
variations in sorting rules and (2) the awesome thoroughness of the reply to a
seemingly minor question. tchrist can be quite scary, but this was beyond the
call of duty.

~~~
jrockway
He just likes hearing himself talk.

[http://groups.google.com/group/perl.perl5.porters/msg/a82390...](http://groups.google.com/group/perl.perl5.porters/msg/a82390ccd0a5fb4c)

When you start posting stuff like that to the perl5 internals mailing list,
you know it's time to get yourself a blog ;)

------
bobbyi
Unicode is history repeated as tragedy.

